# Webalizer .htaccess



## woni (18. Nov. 2008)

Habe ein Problem mit ISPConfig und Webalizer. Die Dateien werden jede Nacht brav erzeugt. Bei Zugriff mit korrekten Login-Daten kommt ein Server error 500. Leere ich die .htaccess können die Statistiken aufgerufen werden.

.htaccess
----------
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthUserFile /srv/www/web11/.htpasswd
<limit GET PUT POST>
require valid-user
</limit>

Finde im WEB keine Lösung. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2008)

Schau mal ins error.log der Webseite und poste welcher Fehler dort aufgelistet ist, wenn Du den 500er Fehler erhältst.


----------



## miichii (20. Nov. 2008)

hatte mal gleiches problem..


----------



## mrairbrush (30. Mai 2009)

Muss den Thread leider mal hochkramen da ich auch nach einer Lösung suche.
Bei einer Domain sagt Errorlog
No such file or directory: Could not open password file: /var/www/clients/client1/web6/.htpasswd_stats

die .htpasswd_stats ist nicht vorhanden.

Bei einer anderen Webseite zwar vorhanden aber nimmt keine User-Passwörter. Vielleicht .htaccess rauswerfen und eigene erstellen??


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2009)

Du musst ein Passwort in ISPConfig auf dem stats Reiter der Webseite eingeben und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## mrairbrush (30. Mai 2009)

Danke. Kam ohne Abfrage rein. Aber mit welchem Namen meldet man sich normalerweise an? Wie bei ftp und mail?


----------



## Falcon37 (31. Mai 2009)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Danke. Kam ohne Abfrage rein. Aber mit welchem Namen meldet man sich normalerweise an? Wie bei ftp und mail?


Nick ist "admin" (ohne "")


----------



## CipAcank (19. Juli 2009)

*Webalizer htaccess*

Wenn Du das in vb sperrst, dann kann er sehr wohl auf den Server zugreifen, kriegt aber ne Fehlermeldung.Wenn Du das in der .htaccess sperrst, dann kann derjenige über einen Proxyserver zugreifen.


----------

